# AVG free vs Spyware Terminator



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

Which is better or should I use both?


----------



## helpmerick (May 1, 2007)

AVG Free is antiVIRUS and very good (my recommended anti-virus program). For anti-spyware, the best thing you can do is browse the Internet exclusively with Mozilla Firefox. As for programs, I like Super Anti-spyware and SpyBot Search & Destroy (both linked at: http://www.helpmerick.com/links )

I personally use ONLY AVG Antivirus (free edition at my home) and browse with Firefox and have never had a problem with pop-ups, slow computer, and/or viruses or spyware.

Also, it pays not to be cruise the darker corners of the Internet where bad stuff lurks.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

helpmerick said:


> AVG Free is antiVIRUS and very good (my recommended anti-virus program). For anti-spyware, the best thing you can do is browse the Internet exclusively with Mozilla Firefox. As for programs, I like Super Anti-spyware and SpyBot Search & Destroy (both linked at: http://www.helpmerick.com/links )
> 
> I personally use ONLY AVG Antivirus (free edition at my home) and browse with Firefox and have never had a problem with pop-ups, slow computer, and/or viruses or spyware.
> 
> Also, it pays not to be cruise the darker corners of the Internet where bad stuff lurks.


I know lots of members here have had problems with AVG not picking up trojans etc, myself included,I switched to Avast which found them immediately, I much prefer it as AVG can also conflict with other programmes too


----------



## helpmerick (May 1, 2007)

AVAST is definitely a close #2 for me...I just don't like the interface as well for beginners.

I have had Zero problems with AVG...but again, I use Firefox exclusively, AND I stay away from the dark corners of the Internet. This has been an unbeatable security combination for me and my customers for years.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

helpmerick said:


> AVAST is definitely a close #2 for me...I just don't like the interface as well for beginners.
> 
> I have had Zero problems with AVG...but again, I use Firefox exclusively, AND I stay away from the dark corners of the Internet. This has been an unbeatable security combination for me and my customers for years.


Do you find that updating AVG slows your pc? I did, everything worked at a snails pace until it had finished whereas Avast is totally unobtrusive and updates much faster


----------



## helpmerick (May 1, 2007)

It's not the update that makes AVG slow computers, just the daily scanning. I always change the scan time to the middle of the night AND instruct users that is is OK to just cancel the scan if they are using the computer when it is scanning.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

helpmerick said:


> It's not the update that makes AVG slow computers, just the daily scanning. I always change the scan time to the middle of the night AND instruct users that is is OK to just cancel the scan if they are using the computer when it is scanning.


well the updating sure slowed mine down. I guess it's a case of whatever works for you


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I found Avast to be quite the memory hog.

But as far as the original question, AVG and Spyware Terminator perform different functions, so it's not really something you can have a one better than the other sorta thing.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

AVG is an anti-virus where as Spyware Terminator is an AntiSpyware unless you count the optional ClamAV you can install with spyware termintor but AVG can detect much more virus's/malware than ClamAV can

ClamAV's malware detection isn't that great.

also a little off topic I prefer avast over avg too I happen to think avast detects more malware and handles it better and with all the modules built into avast I think you get better protection (web scanner, real-time scanner, etc) and if you shut off the advanced skins it makes it easier to use.,
and it always ran very light on my pc and the new version 4.8 coming out soon will have a built-in anti-rootkit and the antispyware already built-in will be certified, 

okay thats enough avast praise from me I'm sounding like I'm advertising for them.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Am curious about another aspect of AVG. There is now a version 8 that is not free. However, one can obtain two additional free separate AVG downloads that are part of that version 8. The first is AVG Anti-Rootkit; the other is AVG Anti-Spyware. Have others downloaded and installed all three free downloads?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

I have downloaded and installed the avg anti-rootkit and avg anti-spyware on 2 computers and I happen to like both but the free versions of avg anti-spyware or avg anti-rootkit are only on-demand they don't run in real-time like in avg 8.0,

avg will have a free version of avg 8.0 eventually but I don't know if it will have the anti-spyware or anti-rootkit it might only be an anti-virus also now that they're putting avg anti-spyware and avg anti-rootkit in the 8.0 they're going to discontinue avg anti-spyware and avg anti-rootkit,

you can no longer download avg anti-spyware or anti-rootkit on download.com or on avg's website.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Gizzy said:


> I have downloaded and installed the avg anti-rootkit and avg anti-spyware on 2 computers and I happen to like both but the free versions of avg anti-spyware or avg anti-rootkit are only on-demand they don't run in real-time like in avg 8.0,
> 
> avg will have a free version of avg 8.0 eventually but I don't know if it will have the anti-spyware or anti-rootkit it might only be an anti-virus also now that they're putting avg anti-spyware and avg anti-rootkit in the 8.0 they're going to discontinue avg anti-spyware and avg anti-rootkit,
> 
> you can no longer download avg anti-spyware or anti-rootkit on download.com or on avg's website.


Thanks for your comments. I notice, however, that the AVG anti-spyware is able to run resident on computer. The rootkit is on demand only.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

clsxmas said:


> Thanks for your comments. I notice, however, that the AVG anti-spyware is able to run resident on computer. The rootkit is on demand only.


The paid version of avg anti-spyware can run resident but the free version only runs resident for the first 30 days from you downloading it after the 30 days pass it will only be an on-demand scanner.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Gizzy said:


> The paid version of avg anti-spyware can run resident but the free version only runs resident for the first 30 days from you downloading it after the 30 days pass it will only be an on-demand scanner.


Looks like Gizzy's right. The devil is in the details, and I missed them.  It's still a useful program and will likely try it out for awhile.


----------

